# We need a Boston-area Herf!



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And by we, I mean one of you Boston area FOG's should consider putting something together so us Boston area noobs can soak in your sage-like wisdom in a non-cyber environment.

Doesn't this sound like a good idea? :dr


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

yep


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Will be posting up an announcement Thursday! Get your calendars out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> Will be posting up an announcement Thursday! Get your calendars out.


Its about time. :tu


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

It certainly is, Ollie


----------



## jaybloxham (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I might have to go!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Tell me more . . .


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> Tell me more . . .


Be careful of this guy. I saw somewhere that he got jiggy with his mailbox recently.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Be careful of this guy. I saw somewhere that he got jiggy with his mailbox recently.


Have you seen my mailbox? You would too. :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very interested... :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Interested as well.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

24 hours and counting


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

23 hrs and 42 mins boy oh boy !!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

MadAl said:


> 24 hours and counting


Teeze...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MadAl said:


> 24 hours and counting


Tick tock ... it's been 28 hours. :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

massphatness said:


> Tick tock ... it's been 28 hours. :ss


NERF 2008 - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131192 :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

dunng said:


> NERF 2008 - http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131192 :ss


d'oh!


----------

